# IPhone 5 won't sync to Itunes.....(help...)



## sdbrier (Oct 25, 2012)

So, my wife finally get's her new phone and we get it home so we may sync it to her itunes account. I plug in the phone and I get a message telling me that Iphone 5 doesn't work with current version of Itunes. No problem, I just download Itunes 10.7 right? I did that and when I go to install it on the Imac I get another message, Itunes will not run on current mac os. I have to get Mountain Lion. Now I love our Mac's, but we were late in lifers on the switch from pc, so I don't even know what iteration of os I have on the Imac. I just know its only about 3 years old. Now I just assume I'll upgrade to the new OS X, not that simple. After some investigating, our os won't directly upgrade to Mountain Lion, so I have to figure out how to get from 10.5.8 to something newer that I can upgrade to newest os x. Any thoughts....?


----------



## Chrisky (Oct 25, 2012)

I can give you some help.  To find out what version you have on your iMac, on whatever application you have open, either Mail or Safari or on the Finder screen right at the very top on the left click on the little 'apple' icon, a small screen will open up and there you will find what version you have.  
It is not an upgrade to Mountain Lion, you have to purchase it. You can do that directly from itunes.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 25, 2012)

Take both phones in to an Apple store, they will be happy to sync the new phone and assist you, that's what you paid for, use it.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 25, 2012)

You'll likely need to upgrade your computer to Snow Leopard and then to Mountain Lion. Call Apple (or, if you have a laptop, take it to a local Apple Store) and likely it's just a $19.99 upgrade cost. Make sure you backup your computer before upgrading!


----------



## sdbrier (Oct 26, 2012)

Man, that was easy. I just called Apple and got through quickly and had a great rep. He new exactly what I needed. A few minutes, and $19.95 later I had Snow Leopard on the way. He couldn't do a digital download, because they didn't catalouge that OS for download, so he sent me a disk. He did say I did not have to upgrade to Mountain Lion to get the new itunes to run. I thought I was going to have to upgrade twice, but I dont't
Much easier and cheaper than a PC upgrade!


----------

